# instructions for an engine swap



## roderunnur300 (Dec 7, 2004)

I have been searching everywhere for instructions or a manual to place a skyline engine in my 89 300zx. I have seen the instructions for installation into a 240sx, but not for my car. If anybody has any advice or links to a site with how to do this please reply.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

roderunnur300 said:


> I have been searching everywhere for instructions or a manual to place a skyline engine in my 89 300zx. I have seen the instructions for installation into a 240sx, but not for my car. If anybody has any advice or links to a site with how to do this please reply.


well first dont you need to know which engine you will be using?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

There is no information. You will get to do it all on your own. It will cost between 10 and 20k to do it. It also depends what motor you use. There is currently a company working on the crossmember for the Z31 to use the RB25DET. Also you will need 200ZR engine mounts and getting those can be extremely hard.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Sheesh! You think you guys could be a bit more helpful.

Here ya go.

Long version:
1. Disconnect wiring from motor and transmission and drain fluids.
2. Remove bolts/nuts from mounting locations.
3. Remove hood.
4. Pull motor and transmission as one unit.
5. Disconnect wiring from motor that you missed.
6. Get transmission fluid splashed in face as you're under the car trying to figure out where it's binding.
7. Curse.
8. Finish pulling motor.
9. Remove wiring harness.
10. More cursing.
11. Remove ECU.
12. Position new motor and transmission into car.
13. Fabricate new mounts.
14. Bleed and curse.
15. Mount motor (to the car you sick-o's)
16. Install wiring harness.
17. Connect wiring harness to motor.
18. Get custom driveshaft built.
19. Install ECU.
20. Fill with fluids.
21. Spend the next 4 weeks trying to get it to run properly.

Easy as that!

Short version:
1. Disconnect wiring harness and drain fluids.
2. Pull motor.
3. Position new motor.
4. Fabricate mounts and driveshaft.
5. Connect new motor to wiring harness and ECU.
6. Spend the next 4 weeks troubleshooting why it won't run right.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

AZ-ZBum said:


> Sheesh! You think you guys could be a bit more helpful.
> 
> Here ya go.
> 
> ...


hahahahaha.............it might be more detailed, but that is the basic layout for any swap lol. If he had used the SEARCH option he would of found out his answer before he had to post the question though.


----------



## nissan_280zx (Dec 7, 2003)

you will need the engine mounts as well as the sump and oil pickup from the 200ZR (a Z31 with RB20DET only available in japan). The RB series have a front sump setup and you need to convert it to a rear sump by using that 200ZR item.

The Hybridz.org website has heaps of information about swapping motors into Zs


----------

